# Nửa đêm đói bụng thèm ăn lại đúng món này, mẹ bầu 9x nguy kịch, suýt sinh non



## mai lan (7/8/19)

*Sau khi ăn một thời gian, gia đình thấy sản phụ khó chịu, nôn mửa, vội vàng đưa vào bệnh viện.*
Truyền thông Trung Quốc mới đây đưa tin, chị Xia sống tại Vũ Hán, Hồ Bắc – một sản phụ đang trong những tháng cuối thai kỳ đã lâm vào tình trạng nguy kịch, liên tục nôn mửa chỉ vì ăn uống sai cách khi mang bầu.
Hiện tượng đói bụng, thèm ăn vặt ban đêm là thói quen của rất nhiều mẹ bầu. Chị Xia cũng không ngoại lệ. Theo đó, suốt thai kỳ, chị Xia và đứa trẻ trong bụng đều an toàn, khỏe mạnh. Nhưng cách đây không lâu, vì nửa đêm đói bụng, chị đã ăn liền một lúc hai quả dưa hấu để qua đêm. Sau khi ăn một thời gian, gia đình thấy chị Xia khó chịu, nôn mửa, vội vàng đưa chị vào bệnh viện. Sau khi kiểm tra, chị được chẩn đoán viêm dạ dày ruột cấp tính, dọa sinh non.



​
Theo các bác sĩ, dưa hấu qua đêm rất dễ bị vi khuẩn, từ đó làm tổn thương niêm mạc đường tiêu hóa của bà bầu. Chức năng tiêu hóa của phụ nữ mang thai yếu hơn so với người bình thường, do đó viêm dạ dày ruột cấp tính dễ xảy ra sau khi niêm mạc đường tiêu hóa bị tổn thương. May mắn, chị Xia đã ngừng tiêu chảy và nôn sau khi điều trị, chuyển động của thai nhi cũng đã trở lại bình thường. Tuy nhiên, sau thảm họa này, chị không được ăn dưa hấu qua đêm.







​
Trên thực tế, kể từ khi bước vào mùa hè, khoa tiêu hóa của bệnh viện Hồ Bắc Trung Quốc phải gặp rất nhiều phụ nữ mang thai bị bệnh đột ngột ở đường tiêu hóa mỗi ngày. Hầu hết nguyên nhân là do ăn thức ăn không đảm bảo an toàn.

Nếu nhiễm trùng nghiêm trọng, thậm chí có thể dẫn đến đình chỉ thai sản. Do đó, các bà mẹ tương lai không chỉ nên tránh những thực phẩm cấm kỵ khi mang thai mà còn cần chú ý đến độ tươi của thực phẩm. Thức ăn qua đêm hoặc hết hạn tốt nhất là không nên ăn.
*Các món ăn vặt tốt cho mẹ bầu, chị em có thể tham khảo bao gồm:*

*Mơ khô*
Quả mơ có hàm lượng cao chất chống oxy hóa là beta-carotene, do màu vàng cam ngoài lớp vỏ. Trong cơ thể, beta-carotene chuyển đổi thành vitamin A – một loại vitamin giúp phát triển và duy trì sức khỏe của răng, xương và da.
Quả mơ sẽ ngon và bổ hơn khi ăn tươi nhưng mơ lại là loại quả theo mùa. Với mơ khô, bạn có thể ăn quanh năm. Có thể nhấm nháp chút ômai mơ chua ngọt nếu bạn thấy thèm.

_

_
_Nhấm nháp chút mơ khô sẽ giúp mẹ bớt ốm nghén. (ảnh minh họa)_
​*Khoai lang sấy*
Khi bạn thèm món gì đó giòn giòn, ngọt ngọt thì những miếng khoai lang sấy sẽ là món ăn vặt hữu ích. Nếu có lò nướng và khéo tay, bạn có thể tự làm khoai lang chip vì nó sẽ ít natri và chất béo hơn so với khoai lang sấy mua sẵn. Thêm vào đó, bạn còn nhận được nhiều lợi ích sức khỏe từ khoai lang như kali, chất xơ, vitamin A, C và B6.

*Ngũ cốc*
Hầu hết các loại ngũ cốc đều chứa các loại vitamin cần thiết, khoáng chất, axit folic có tác dụng làm giảm nguy cơ khuyết tật bẩm sinh cho thai nhi . Bên cạnh đó, ngũ cốc rất giàu chất xơ giúp bảo vệ hệ tiêu hóa hoạt động bình thường và hạn chế tối đa chứng táo bón. Ngoài ra, ăn ngũ cốc có thể giúp mẹ bầu chống lại các bệnh viêm nhiễm vòm miệng, viêm lưỡi, loét miệng...

_

_
_Khi bạn thèm món gì đó giòn giòn, ngọt ngọt thì những miếng khoai lang sấy sẽ là món ăn vặt hữu ích. (ảnh minh họa)_​
_Nguồn: Eva_​


----------

